# Dogging and has anyone here done it...



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Well i know dogging has been happening a long time, i have had sex in cars and out in the open before but never with knowingly others watching or touching.

I do like the thought of it though, of course there are safety issues, i know there are rules.

Sex with strangers that you'll never meet again out in the open is a fantasy of mine, seedy and dark, i want to be in control as to what happens also.

any thoughts and experiences?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

cloudwithleggs said:


> Well i know dogging has been happening a long time, i have had sex in cars and out in the open before but never with knowingly others watching or touching.
> 
> I do like the thought of it though, of course there are safety issues, i know there are rules.
> 
> ...


I've just been to sex clubs. . Some are more a "viewing" rather than "sharing" experience. And you're never obligated to share, in any case.

C


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

No woman gives it away for free...they always want something in return so tread carefully....Dogging porn is totally set up, not a documentary even if it is made to look like one.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

i would imagine so with dogging porn.

i wondered if the swinging and dogging community made sure it was safe for the women involved or there would be a high risk of rape otherwise.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

The porn that upsets me even more than dogging lately is the footage of the male strip club shows where they basically walk around getting blowjobs behind a little curtain. Then in later scenes it turns into full on orgy. The disturbing part is all the wedding rings I see.....talk about girls night out gone horribly wrong...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

looks above i have not seen this, wedding rings on girls fingers or the the men's ? what movie is this from? not that i'll find it disturbing  why is it a girls night out gone wrong?:scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

cloudwithleggs said:


> looks above i have not seen this, wedding rings on girls fingers or the the men's ? what movie is this from? not that i'll find it disturbing  why is it a girls night out gone wrong?:scratchhead:


If the girls are married...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> If the girls are married...


ughh....thats not right...


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

hmmm wedding rings why are they bothering to wear them.

I never had a wedding ring, but then i was forced under extreme pressure and guilt to marry. So not a normal marriage.

I actually don't want to be in a relationship with any one, but i do want sex.

i was thinking if i can **** a mentally abusive 5' 7" 325lb sweat hog i could **** just about anything.

if any one wonders why i did that i believe it is called traumatic bonding.Trauma Bonding – Is it love or something else? | Narcissism and Relationships Blog by Melanie Tonia Evans

So the interest in dogging, it may be to high risk for me.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been to a couple of sex clubs, out of curiosity of course....I didn't participate, I'm more of the voyeur type. I was pretty shocked the first time, beds, rooms, orgies...and then I walked into a room that had a strong smell of sex, and it turned me right off.

It wasn't as sexy as I thought, and realistically you really have to know the people even if they are pretty friendly..


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

one_strange_otter said:


> The porn that upsets me even more than dogging lately is the footage of the male strip club shows where they basically walk around getting blowjobs behind a little curtain. Then in later scenes it turns into full on orgy. The disturbing part is all the wedding rings I see.....talk about girls night out gone horribly wrong...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's all fake. These kinds of porn movies started in eastern Europe (the Dancing Bear series) and now they are doing them in L.A.'s Porn Valley. Basically all the girls having sex are porn performers. They make them look like suburban housewives or young girls out on the town. The girls who are "watching" and cheering them on are just wanna be porn performers who get cast in cattle calls. It is all done in a studio made up to look like a women's strip club. Everyone from those having sex to those cheering in the "audience" are acting. The "wedding rings" are just props. The sex may be real, or as real as professional porn sex ever gets, but everyone's had an AIDS test and they are all getting paid.

There is now another version of this idea shot on sets made to look like college dorm rooms with all the "coeds" having sex. These movies are all named things like "Amateur Girls Go Crazy" or "Bachelorette Party" or "Horny Co-eds in the Dorm Room". But they are no amateurs....everyone gets paid.

With so much free porn on the internet now porn Producers are falling over themselves trying to come up with new ideas. This is just the latest.

"Dogging" porn where guys pick up girls on the street and have sex with them in cars is also all setup to look like a guy just shot it with his home video camera but again the people are porn actors and there is a professional porn video crew shooting the whole thing.

There is plenty of amateur porn made by real people on the internet but any "high" concept like the above, usually part of a whole series, is always just regular porn movies dressed down to look amateur.

Guys love the idea of women going crazy and having sex for fun but as I said in another post, women never give it away for free, there is always some price to be paid whether it be a paycheck from a porn production company or some kind of relationship or other emotional need to be filled.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that the world is going crazy.

Our country probably spends more on porn now than medical care.


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

Mr B said:


> It's all fake. These kinds of porn movies started in eastern Europe (the Dancing Bear series) and now they are doing them in L.A.'s Porn Valley. Basically all the girls having sex are porn performers. They make them look like suburban housewives or young girls out on the town. The girls who are "watching" and cheering them on are just wanna be porn performers who get cast in cattle calls. It is all done in a studio made up to look like a women's strip club. Everyone from those having sex to those cheering in the "audience" are acting. The "wedding rings" are just props. The sex may be real, or as real as professional porn sex ever gets, but everyone's had an AIDS test and they are all getting paid.
> 
> There is now another version of this idea shot on sets made to look like college dorm rooms with all the "coeds" having sex. These movies are all named things like "Amateur Girls Go Crazy" or "Bachelorette Party" or "Horny Co-eds in the Dorm Room". But they are no amateurs....everyone gets paid.
> 
> ...


*Porn isn't real ?!?!?!?!?????? *


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

read the posts amigo...some people seem to think so.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wazza said:


> *Porn isn't real ?!?!?!?!?????? *


Santa and the Easter Bunny are not real either .... nana nana nanan :rofl:


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

.....or jesus, god and allah for that matter. But hey....we all love our imaginary friends don't we?...may they be deities or porn stars.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Santa and the Easter Bunny are not real either .... nana nana nanan :rofl:


 Aren't they?


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe I'm totally off the mark here, but I reckon that even people in perfectly healthy, satisfying relationships fantasize about doing 'it' with a complete stranger.
But because they are 'happy' they don't actually go through with it.

However, I'm sure that people who aren't in a 'healthy' and satisfying relationship are far more likely to live out that fantasy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

cloudwithleggs said:


> Well i know dogging has been happening a long time, i have had sex in cars and out in the open before but never with knowingly others watching or touching.
> 
> I do like the thought of it though, of course there are safety issues, i know there are rules.
> 
> ...


From what i understand 'dogging' to be, I think that most of the men here would consider any woman who would do this to .... well fill in some bad words here.

Talk about putting one's self at risk for STD's... risky behavior


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

7737 said:


> Aren't they?


Nope... it's time you know the truth...


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> From what i understand 'dogging' to be, I think that most of the men here would consider any woman who would do this to .... well fill in some bad words here.
> 
> Talk about putting one's self at risk for STD's... risky behavior


Not my cup of tea, but I wouldn't label a woman (or man) who chose to participate in such a group a ****.

Now if the person was married or in a committed relationship and did so without the express knowledge and consent of their SO that would be a different matter...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DDC said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I wouldn't label a woman (or man) who chose to participate in such a group a ****.
> 
> Now if the person was married or in a committed relationship and did so without the express knowledge and consent of their SO that would be a different matter...


There was a thread not too long ago where where a man found out that a woman he was dating casually was having sex with other men. And men her were saying not so nice things about her. IT's not the only thead where similar things have happened.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> There was a thread not too long ago where where a man found out that a woman he was dating casually was having sex with other men. And men her were saying not so nice things about her. IT's not the only thead where similar things have happened.


I can't speak to that other thread because I don't know the details. I just wanted to point out that THIS man wouldn't call someone a name because they chose, what to me, would be an alternate lifestyle.

Women who sleep with many men are called ***** and men who sleep with many women are called studs. I'm not a feminist, but this is a double-standard I have no patience for. What people chose to do when they are single is their choice.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Nope... it's time you know the truth...


Please oh please don't tell me the tooth fairy doesn't exist either...ray:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

DDC said:


> I can't speak to that other thread because I don't know the details. I just wanted to point out that THIS man wouldn't call someone a name because they chose, what to me, would be an alternate lifestyle.
> 
> Women who sleep with many men are called ***** and men who sleep with many women are called studs. I'm not a feminist, but this is a double-standard I have no patience for. What people chose to do when they are single is their choice.


 Sorry DDC. I don't have patience for taxes or having to work for a living or many other things I don't like but I still have to work and pay taxes. Yea bad analogy. If I were a woman it would p-ss my off too but it's hardwired into human nature.


----------

